# Human rights to be taught in some schools



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Officials have welcomed a decision to teach human rights and security studies as subjects in government schools in the 2007-08 academic year, adding that the decision should also be implemented in private schools.

Khadeeja Al Hussaini, the director of the Private Education Department at the Ministry of Education, said these two subjects are necessary in schools in the UAE.

“Our students need security studies and human rights. The security studies will make them aware of the laws of the country and how to respect these laws for their own benefit as well as the benefit of society as a whole. On the other hand, human rights studies are also necessary as the UAE is always keen on protecting human rights.” Al Hussaini added his department ensures that these subjects benefit students.

He said: “For example, private schools in the past did not teach social studies. However, we have implemented the subject in private schools because we feel it is very important. In the same way, we feel human rights and security studies are important.” She added these two subjects will benefit UAE nationals as well as expatriate stu dents as these two subjects are “universal” subjects.

Ahmed Qassem, director of Al Sara’awi High School in Dubai said the educational system in the UAE was in need of these two subjects.

Major Aref Baker, head of the complaint section of the Human Rights Department, Dubai Police, pointed out these two subjects will create awareness among students on their rights and duties.

“Teaching students human rights and security studies will give them a complete idea about their rights and duties toward themselves, their families and their country. It will also make them understand life in a better way,” he said.


----------

